# Rig trip this weekend!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a couple of guys that want to do a rig trip this weekend....They said 14,16,or18hrs what ever I can get worked out.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you entering the Miller Lite Mack Attack?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Not unless I'm chartered for it...but I'm game if you got a team willin!


----------

